# Terza guerra mondiale se gli Usa attaccano la Siria. C'è il rischio?



## admin (3 Settembre 2013)

In molti, compreso il Papa e il Vaticano, parlano di rischio terza guerra mondiale nel caso in cui gli Usa dovessero iniziare l'attacco alla Siria.

A quel punto, per tante ragioni, Putin e la Russia potrebbero sentirsi "offesi" dall'azione militare americana e dare il via a qualcosa di grosso e di sconvolgente.

Che ne pensate? C'è veramente il rischio?


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Settembre 2013)

se ne parlava pure quando sarkozy o come si scrive aveva dichiarato "guerra" all'egitto durante le rivolte del 2011


----------



## runner (3 Settembre 2013)

ormai anche chi comanda si vuole godere la vita senza rotture....

figurati se i russi o gli ammerigani fanno scoppiare qualcosa?

qui gli unici che ci rimettono sono sempre i popoli pecoroni che non fanno saltare la rivolta pacifica per riprendersi quello che gli è stato tolto in anni e anni di malgoverno!!


----------



## chicagousait (3 Settembre 2013)

Di rischio terza guerra mondiale se ne parla sin dal lontano 1991 all'epoca della prima guerra del golfo


----------



## The Ripper (3 Settembre 2013)

non credo. Non ci sono "grossi" interessi in gioco alla fin fine.


----------



## Gekyn (3 Settembre 2013)

Non conviene a nessuno russi in primis


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2013)

Non credo.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Settembre 2013)

la 3° guerra scoppierà nel momento in cui la popolazione mondiale sarà insostenibile per le sempre meno risorse a disposizione. E temo che quel momento è sempre più vicino....


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2013)

assolutamente improbabile per non dire impossibile


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Impossibile al cubo


----------



## addox (3 Settembre 2013)

Ma pesiamo davvero che Putin faccia scoppiare la terza guerra mondiale per assad?
Ma dai!.
Putin baratterà l'eventuale assenso a bombardare la Siria con la concessione a chiudere alcuni dei suoi conti "interni" a cui è più interessato.
Questa è gente che mangia caviale e si circonda di puttanoni tutto il giorno, altro che guerra dei morti di fame.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Non è più il tempo delle guerre mondiali.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2013)

no, però Putin non si farà prendere in giro...è molto più sveglio di Obama


----------



## juventino (4 Settembre 2013)

E' proprio il concetto stesso di Guerra Mondiale che non è proprio compatibile con il mondo di oggi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2013)

Boh, stavolta secondo me una piccola percentuale di rischio c'è.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Ma Obama non interverrà mai secondo me. Se interviene dá una mano ad al qaeda che è già insediata da mesi fra i ribelli e li rifornisce con le armi


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Settembre 2013)

Guardate che Putin in Russia è come Berlusconi in Italia, nè più nè meno. Figuriamoci se sarà uno come lui a far scoppiare una guerra mondiale...


----------



## Doctore (4 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> la 3° guerra scoppierà nel momento in cui la popolazione mondiale sarà insostenibile per le sempre meno risorse a disposizione. E temo che quel momento è sempre più vicino....


Assolutamente quoto...Forse ora è un po presto...ma fra 50/60 anni è molto probabile.
Le risorse ci sono anche ma la popolazione sta continuando ad aumentare in modo eccessivo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Guardate che Putin in Russia è come Berlusconi in Italia, nè più nè meno. Figuriamoci se sarà uno come lui a far scoppiare una guerra mondiale...



che??? vuoi dire che non conta niente??? E Rybolovlev, Berevosky e inizialmente Abramovich, più altri Oligarchi Russi chi l'ha cacciati?


----------



## Tobi (6 Settembre 2013)

Non credo...... con le armi a disposizione oggi si causerebbero danni enormi nel sistema ecologioco che ovviamente andrebbero a ricadere anche sull'uomo


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

Intanto al G20 Putin insiste a dire che se gli USA attaccheranno la Siria si schiereranno con Damasco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Intanto al G20 Putin insiste a dire che se gli USA attaccheranno la Siria si schiereranno con Damasco.



e quell'altro salame di Obama insiste ad attaccare la Siria...


----------



## Van The Man (6 Settembre 2013)

Per amor di completezza di informazione ha specificato che non sarebbe un appoggio militare


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Per amor di completezza di informazione ha specificato che non sarebbe un appoggio militare



Supporto logistico.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2013)

Io vorrei fare una domanda un po' scomoda:

Quando alla guida degli usa c'era tale Bush junior, si vedevano in Italia e nel mondo un giorno si e uno no cortei, pacifisti, bandiere arcobaleno come se piovessero.

Adesso (che siamo innanzi ad un conflitto potenzialmente MOLTO più catastrofico) e' finita la stoffa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io vorrei fare una domanda un po' scomoda:
> 
> Quando alla guida degli usa c'era tale Bush junior, si vedevano in Italia e nel mondo un giorno si e uno no cortei, pacifisti, bandiere arcobaleno come se piovessero.
> 
> Adesso (che siamo innanzi ad un conflitto potenzialmente MOLTO più catastrofico) e' finita la stoffa?



Beh a Piazza San Pietro c'è una manifestazione pro pace oggi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io vorrei fare una domanda un po' scomoda:
> 
> Quando alla guida degli usa c'era tale Bush junior, si vedevano in Italia e nel mondo un giorno si e uno no cortei, pacifisti, bandiere arcobaleno come se piovessero.
> 
> Adesso (che siamo innanzi ad un conflitto potenzialmente MOLTO più catastrofico) e' finita la stoffa?



forse perchè la gente crede che Obama è un pacifista


----------



## Sesfips (7 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io vorrei fare una domanda un po' scomoda:
> 
> Quando alla guida degli usa c'era tale Bush junior, si vedevano in Italia e nel mondo un giorno si e uno no cortei, pacifisti, bandiere arcobaleno come se piovessero.
> 
> Adesso (che siamo innanzi ad un conflitto potenzialmente MOLTO più catastrofico) e' finita la stoffa?



Quoto.
Per carità, la guerra MAI, ma sta cosa mi puzza un pò. Dopo tutto, sto Obama proprio un santo non è.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io vorrei fare una domanda un po' scomoda:
> 
> Quando alla guida degli usa c'era tale Bush junior, si vedevano in Italia e nel mondo un giorno si e uno no cortei, pacifisti, bandiere arcobaleno come se piovessero.
> 
> Adesso (che siamo innanzi ad un conflitto potenzialmente MOLTO più catastrofico) e' finita la stoffa?



Bella domanda.

Conosco persone schierate politicamente che misero la bandiera della pace in ogni posto della casa, perchè Bush era un repubblicano discepolo di Satana.
Ora Obama sta per iniziare una guerra anche più pericolosa e le stesse persone fanno finta di niente.


----------



## Doctore (7 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io vorrei fare una domanda un po' scomoda:
> 
> Quando alla guida degli usa c'era tale Bush junior, si vedevano in Italia e nel mondo un giorno si e uno no cortei, pacifisti, bandiere arcobaleno come se piovessero.
> 
> Adesso (che siamo innanzi ad un conflitto potenzialmente MOLTO più catastrofico) e' finita la stoffa?


Questo dimostra che i cortei di pecore pacifiste sono pilotati e fanno manifestazioni solo quando il capo ordina...Come qualsiasi organizzazione politica/sindacale.


----------



## Marilson (7 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io vorrei fare una domanda un po' scomoda:
> 
> Quando alla guida degli usa c'era tale Bush junior, si vedevano in Italia e nel mondo un giorno si e uno no cortei, pacifisti, bandiere arcobaleno come se piovessero.
> 
> Adesso (che siamo innanzi ad un conflitto potenzialmente MOLTO più catastrofico) e' finita la stoffa?



Rilancio dicendo: due anni fa, quando è iniziata la primavera araba, è scoppiata la guerra civile in Siria. Nel frattempo, disordini in egitto, algeria e libia. Siamo intervenuti militarmente in libia per deporre gheddafi (i nostri aerei hanno bombardato, vera azione di guerra ecc). Tutti a dire: perchè in libia si e in siria no? Ora che l'attenzione è rivolta alla siria, perchè è proprio impossibile far finta di niente, tutti a implorare il non intervento. Coerenza?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Settembre 2013)

ma le navi Russe e Cinesi da guerra stanno sulla costa siriana e dentro la Siria ci sono quelle Iraniane...se gli USA attaccano veramente, so *** i veramente


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Settembre 2013)

Ma la Russia e la Cina che interesse hanno a difendere Assad?


----------



## Hellscream (8 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma la Russia e la Cina che interesse hanno a difendere Assad?



Mi pare che la Russia abbia basi militari li in Siria...


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Settembre 2013)

In generale, una guerra porta sempre denaro.

Armi da costruire, aiuti da mandare, ricostruire là, gente che là ci va e ci muore e ti crea occupazione in patria...


----------



## Marilson (8 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma la Russia e la Cina che interesse hanno a difendere Assad?



tu stai scherzando vero? La marina siriana usa navi di fabbricazione russa. Sistemi di protezione antimissile e antiaereo sono russi e cinesi. Dalle armi leggere ai radar, gli forniscono tutto.


----------



## Pirate (9 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma la Russia e la Cina che interesse hanno a difendere Assad?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mjZHUlyeK48


----------



## Doctore (9 Settembre 2013)

tutto un combloddo...va be


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> tu stai scherzando vero? La marina siriana usa navi di fabbricazione russa. Sistemi di protezione antimissile e antiaereo sono russi e cinesi. Dalle armi leggere ai radar, gli forniscono tutto.



no in realtà non lo sapevo proprio


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (9 Settembre 2013)

l'america e' furbissima. per fare guerre ora manda avanti un presidente abbronzato e passa dalla parte del giusto. se ci fosse stato un repubblicano bianco si sarebbe parlato di imperialismo. invece ora si parla di responsabilità


----------



## Naruto98 (9 Settembre 2013)

Sono state uccise persone come si uccidono le formiche con un'insetticida.. Ci chiediamo che conseguenza avrebbe attaccare, ma il rimanere immobili e far finta di nulla? Secondo me è come il bambino che trasgredisce la regola, non viene punito adeguatamente e lo rifà di nuovo. Io non mi schiero da nessuna parte, nè pro nè contro, perchè dietro a questa storia ci sono tantissimi interessi.


----------



## Doctore (9 Settembre 2013)

il problema principale è che i ''ribelli'' sono seguaci di Bin laden o spazzatura del genere...
Se non si fa nulla si aiuta la dittatura terrorista di assad...se si fa qualcosa si aiuta una nuova generazione di terroristi che odierà fino alla morte l'occidente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> il problema principale è che i ''ribelli'' sono seguaci di Bin laden o spazzatura del genere...
> Se non si fa nulla si aiuta la dittatura terrorista di assad...se si fa qualcosa si aiuta una nuova generazione di terroristi che odierà fino alla morte l'occidente.


Anche in Libia è andata così alla fine.


----------



## Doctore (9 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anche in Libia è andata così alla fine.


eh ma vallo a dire agli


----------



## folletto (9 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Questo dimostra che i cortei di pecore pacifiste sono pilotati e fanno manifestazioni solo quando il capo ordina...Come qualsiasi organizzazione politica/sindacale.



Quanto ti quoto....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2013)

forse non l'attacca...meglio così
però Assad non può rimanere...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2013)

Ayman al Zawahri "Attacchiamo gli USA sul loro territorio"


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ayman al Zawahri "Attacchiamo gli USA sul loro territorio"



Eh?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh?



ha aggiunto "Vi faremo sanguinare dal punto di vista economico"
ma i ribelli non erano loro "amici"?


----------



## Djici (14 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ha aggiunto "Vi faremo sanguinare dal punto di vista economico"
> ma i ribelli non erano loro "amici"?



Ayman al Zawahri e il nuovo capo di al-qaida...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ayman al Zawahri e il nuovo capo di al-qaida...



si lo so


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ha aggiunto "Vi faremo sanguinare dal punto di vista economico"
> ma i ribelli non erano loro "amici"?


Da quanto ho capito non c'è un solo gruppo di ribelli in Siria.
LA situazione è davvero complessa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Da quanto ho capito non c'è un solo gruppo di ribelli in Siria.
> LA situazione è davvero complessa.



ah ecco...mi sembrava strana la cosa
ma ste armi chimiche chi cacchio l'ha usate? i ribelli? non si capisce niente


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ah ecco...mi sembrava strana la cosa
> ma ste armi chimiche chi cacchio l'ha usate? i ribelli? non si capisce niente


Sulle armi chimiche non ho capito una mazza nemmeno io 
Sono più informato sull'Egitto, avendo due colleghi del mio lavoro saltuario che sono entrambi egiziani.Uno è di una fazione, il secondo dell'altra, diciamo così.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ah ecco...mi sembrava strana la cosa
> ma ste armi chimiche chi cacchio l'ha usate? i ribelli? non si capisce niente



No no, da quello che ho capito io le ha usate il regime per sopprimere le proteste dei ribelli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2013)

Al Quaeda non esiste.


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> No no, da quello che ho capito io le ha usate il regime per sopprimere le proteste dei ribelli.


Questa è la versione ufficiale.Il che non vuol dire che sia vera.
Magari si tratta solo di un pretesto, noi comuni mortali la verità la scopriremo solo in futuro.


----------



## Doctore (15 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Al Quaeda non esiste.


Che si chiami al quaeeda,gli amici di bin laden,Asssociazione di beneficenza viva i musulmani a morte il cristiano...è palese che esista un terrorismo internazionale di matrice estremista musulmana.
Gli attentati che fanno in afghnaista,in iraq e in altri posti vengono finanziati da qualcuno o qualcosa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Che si chiami al quaeeda,gli amici di bin laden,Asssociazione di beneficenza viva i musulmani a morte il cristiano...è palese che esista un terrorismo internazionale di matrice estremista musulmana.
> Gli attentati che fanno in afghnaista,in iraq e in altri posti vengono finanziati da qualcuno o qualcosa.



io ste guerre di Religione non le capirò mai...

cmq

Ban Ki Moon "Assad sarà processato"


----------

